# Pheasant Wild Rice Soup



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

This is the best soup recipe I have ever had!

6 tbs buttre
1 tsp minced onion (I USE MORE)
Canned Mushrooms (however much you like!)
1/2 cup flour
6 cups (8oz) chicken broth
3/4 cup wild rice, uncooked
1/4 cup brown rice, uncooked (minute-rice is ok)
2 pheasant breasts
1/2 cup carrots
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup half and half

In kettle of water, add the rice and carrots and bring to a boil, turn off heat
Then, let sit for 1 hour. Cut up pheasant into small pieces and brown for a few minutes until done. Melt butter and saute onions and mushrooms. Blend in flour and add broth gradually. Continue to stir until mixture boils. Drain rice and stri along with pheasant. Simmer for 1/2 hour. Blend in half and half and heat until hot. Add extra broth if to thick!


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I tried this recipe, and it is awesome....thanks!!


----------

